# Warm Vermont fall could mean warm winter?



## mlctvt (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope this article doesn't turn out to be true, 
But so far it has. 

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011111128022


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 29, 2011)

I can only speak anecdotally, but it seems that every year that same article comes up and we still get snow and cold.  The last two falls have been mild, but we eventually got snow.  It is a pattern issue right now.  FWIW we are having a snow shortfall in Utah as well.


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, we had a warm couple weeks and dampens things up but we''ll get slammed...


----------



## snoseek (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm driving 3000 miles in a couple weeks to a place that is barely skiing at all. It's been a sucky fall for many but yet still very early. I'm not worried and neither should you be.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out the post on the Mad River Blog. The Blogger seems to refute that hypothesis, thank god.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 29, 2011)

I seem to recall that the first part of the 2006/07 season, pretty much NO one was open even into the first weeks of December, and it seemed like things were doomed.

Then we had the Valentines Day Blizzard, the St. Patrick's day storm, and pretty much fantastic conditions late into spring.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 29, 2011)

The _Burlington Free Press_ is a total rag, pay no mind.

Completely unrelated, my all-time BFP headline is, _"Dead Corpse Found Floating In River"_ (this was about 10 years ago and I still haven't forgotten).

You know, because they had to specify what with all the "live corpes" floating around up there.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I hope this article doesn't turn out to be true,
> But so far it has.
> 
> http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011111128022



DON'T SAY THAT.  EVER.  I've got way too many vouchers.  I may be forced to quit my job and  move to SLC.
  :roll:


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I can only speak anecdotally, but it seems that every year that same article comes up and we still get snow and cold.  The last two falls have been mild, but we eventually got snow.  It is a pattern issue right now.  FWIW we are having a snow shortfall in Utah as well.



Look at that tram pic you have.Egads!  How many sardines can you pack into a bus?  This entirely explains why I avoid them.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 29, 2011)

All I can hear is the rain on the roof tonight!
Can't wait till the weather turns....


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

*Stages of Grief*

It appears that the AZ community has transcended the stages of grief

1. Denial: "This can't be..."  They are closed?
2. Anger: "This is so unfair..." - the whole forum gets cranky
3. Bargaining: "I'll do anything to bring back - ..."  We'll get slammed soon
4. Depression: "I can't bear this sadness..."  - It's raining.  Again."
5. Acceptance: Not necessarily an easy acceptance...Well, if it's gonna be that way, I guess we'll just talk about shopping and Vonn's divorce.

The tone of this forum appears to be at the acceptance phase.

Psych counselors suggest support groups and professional therapy.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 29, 2011)

billski said:


> It appears that the AZ community has transcended the stages of grief
> 
> 1. Denial: "This can't be..."  They are closed?
> 2. Anger: "This is so unfair..." - the whole forum gets cranky
> ...



Tell me more about Number 5 esp the second part...


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 30, 2011)

This is Blasphemy! (I'm still at stage 1)


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember last fall being very warm in NY. The winter was definitely plenty cold and snowy.


----------



## hammer (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm stuck on stage 3...waiting for winter to arrive.  Getting out last Friday helped.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2012)

Screw you, Burlington Free Press. 

It was 51 degrees just now in Millbury. I am seriously contemplating just packing up my fold out chairs and spending the rest of the day at the beach.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2012)

Next weekend cold coming


----------



## Tooth (Jan 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Next weekend cold coming



Winter is coming. We are just getting started.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> It was 51 degrees just now in Millbury. I am seriously contemplating just packing up my fold out chairs and spending the rest of the day at the beach.



In western New Jersey the golf courses are all still open. :-(


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in Utah..It's pretty good all things considered. There is enough open now to stay busy..I fly home Tuesday..I'll deal with it...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'm in Utah..It's pretty good all things considered. There is enough open now to stay busy..I fly home Tuesday..I'll deal with it...



Ive been here for the last 8 days and have gotten some pretty incredible skiing. Pow Mow is still skiing fantastic right now


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'm in Utah..It's pretty good all things considered. There is enough open now to stay busy..I fly home Tuesday..I'll deal with it...



trade you some mud for some snow?  uke:


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Ive been here for the last 8 days and have gotten some pretty incredible skiing. Pow Mow is still skiing fantastic right now




aaaaaaak - move this to non-northeaster TR.  :-?


----------



## Tooth (Jan 29, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'm in Utah..It's pretty good all things considered. There is enough open now to stay busy..I fly home Tuesday..I'll deal with it...



Where are you? I was thinking of a trip out in the near future.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2012)

billski said:


> aaaaaaak - move this to non-northeaster TR.  :-?



Deal with it...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Where are you? I was thinking of a trip out in the near future.



The ridge is setting up in the west for the next couple weeks, I wouldn't rush


----------



## snoseek (Jan 30, 2012)

nukin at pow mow now, nobody here, Drinking coffee and letting it pile up a little....


----------



## Tooth (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2012)

Potential good news (just not for 2012), the next 20 or 30 years may be colder!



> after emitting unusually high levels of energy throughout the 20th Century, the sun is now heading towards a ‘grand minimum’ in its output, threatening cold summers,* bitter winters *and a shortening of the season available for growing food.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...A-scientists-right-Thames-freezing-again.html


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Deal with it...



Waaaaah! Moderator, he's picking on me.   It's not fair.  :sad:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

J





BenedictGomez said:


> Potential good news (just not for 2012), the next 20 or 30 years may be colder!
> So what if lot's of people have trouble with this report because we get better winters to ski and snowboard
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...A-scientists-right-Thames-freezing-again.html


----------

